# Problem installing FreeBSD on Laptop ASUS x201e



## marthyr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello,

I need some advice, I have been looking for information, I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.x/10.x on an Asus X201e (Celeron version). 

Neither wifi or ethernet controller works.

 But, I am really concerned about CPU load reported by ps -aux command, It reports 200% CPU load, the cpu's fan spins as soon as the systems it's powered on and computers gets hot rapidly.

This doesn't happen with Windows 8 or Linux (OpenSuse, Fedora)

Why I am forced to use 64 bits version of any operating system? Trying to use a 32 bit version causes kernel panic.

I am confused about event timers. Where Could I be able to get information about event timers on FreeBSD?

I bought this computer to practice with FreeBSD, I am really concerned had been almost a year and still unable to use FreeBSD.

Time to get used to Linux?????


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you have coretemp(4) loaded?  Is powerd(8) running?


----------



## marthyr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello again,

powerd(8) was offered by bsdinstall during installation. coretemp(4) was omitted, I requested it to be loaded in loader.conf, so `#>sysctl dev.cpu |grep temperature` shows:


```
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 57.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 58.0C
```

I forgot to mention:


the system installation just as offered by bsdinstall, no Xorg, no desktop, just CLI.
dmesg reports: ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_Notebook> <-- Is this correct? I assume Southbridge (Intel xxx) should be mentioned instead
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE x64 installed 
Windows 8 completely removed from thesystem.
Launch CSM [ENABLED]
Secure Boot Control [DISABLED]
Partitioned entire disk with MBR 
Using GPT did a successful installation, but the system didn't boot.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2013)

See https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption.  That's about power settings, but it interacts with the fan.  Since you have had the system a while, are you sure the fan port is not clogged with fine lint?  That is a common problem, often hard to see because the clog is inside the heatsink fins.


----------



## marthyr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,

I already checked mentioned link. No luck up to now.

#>`vmstat -i` reports:

```
interrupt          total          rate
irq16:ehci0     58612      62
cpu0:timer      73194      78
cpu1:timer      20967      165
```

Notice unbalanced load rate of processors.

#>`dmesg |grep 'irq 16'`

```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> irq 16
xhci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 3.0 Controller> irq 16
ehci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> irq 16
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16
```

Already know USB 3.0 it's working because USB port is blue color.
So, using `tail -f /var/log/messages` I tested USB ports to see if device attached it's detected, MMC SD Card Reader: works, all USB ports EXCEPT one. 
When I inserted device nothing is reported on screen.

So, I am assuming "something" is choking my system.


----------



## neel (Dec 19, 2013)

For the LAN, you can try downloading the Windows driver and then using `ndiswrapper` to convert the Windows driver into a FreeBSD driver.
For the 200% CPU usage, try putting this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
apm_enable="YES"
```


----------



## marthyr (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello @neel,

I think I should be using ACPI, recommended for modern systems, handbook mentioned I should use ACPI or APM, not both of them, assuming UEFI is ACPI compatible.


----------



## neel (Dec 25, 2013)

marthyr said:
			
		

> Hello @neel,
> 
> I think I should be using ACPI, recommended for modern systems, handbook mentioned I should use ACPI or APM, not both of them, assuming UEFI is ACPI compatible.


I forgot this, replace apm with acpipower.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2013)

Where is that from?  "acpipower" is not in defined for /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf.


----------

